# Assaulted woman had cell phone shoved down her



## DT4EMS (Dec 29, 2005)

Man charged in cell phone swallowing assault

KANSAS CITY, Mo. (AP) - Prosecutors have charged a Kansas City
man with forcing a cell phone down his ex-girlfriend's throat last
week, requiring emergency surgery to remove it.

Twenty-three-year-old Marlon Brando Gill is charged with
first-degree assault, a felony. He has not yet been arrested.

The rest here... http://www.ky3.com/news/2123682.html


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 29, 2005)

What other new and exciting ways will people come up with to commit criminal domestic violence...


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

I saw this on EMSresponder.com 2 weeks ago... and keep on seeing the story get worse and worse!


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 29, 2005)

:blink:

I'm speechless but I have to have 10 characters to post my shocked face.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 29, 2005)

men keep getting dumber and dumber these days (well not all men) and my little shock face--

:blink:

-CP


----------



## daemonicusxx (Dec 29, 2005)

Marlon Brando Gil? any relation??


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds to me like someone took too many meth hits before visitng his girl...this is why we should have a death penalty for drug dealing.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 30, 2005)

Now that's a new one!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have finally figured this guys thinking out...most new cell phones have GPS tracking devices installed- he just wanted to be able to keep up with his woman and know where and who she was doing!


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 31, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like someone took too many meth hits before visitng his girl...this is why we should have a death penalty for drug dealing.


 
I have to say I agree, aside from your reasoning, selling something that can even possibly kill a person instantly deserves it.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

100% agreed!

I can probably kill the majority of them as I can spit in any direction here and hit a drug house.

the last big bust we had was in a Mexican Grocery Store. They were selling the stuff out of the market and one guy had over 30,000 in his back pocket. Nice chunk of change, eh? :blink:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 31, 2005)

30 grand- thats more than most of us make in a year, and the sad thing is this guy prolly made it in a few hours!


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 25, 2006)

I could say something... but I think excessive talking is what caused this in the first place.


----------

